
Authorizable. Ethereum smart contracts governance made easy - sullof
https://medium.com/0xnil/authorizable-ethereum-smart-contracts-governance-made-easy-541d3eab5ff9
======
sullof
Any comment, critic, pull request is much appreciated.

